# Dalluge framing hammers?



## CJ21

I just pick up a Dalluge 16 oz trim hammer, I wondering is there 20 oz decking and 21 oz framing hammers just as good?


----------



## JWilliams

there are quite afew people here(contractor talk) that use dalluge hammers and have nothing but great things to say about them


----------



## neill

I have the 16 oz titanium framer (the Douglas pattern one). It is a fantastic hammer. I prefer it to my stiletto for framing


----------



## JR Shepstone

What is the difference between the decking and framing hammers?

I've never heard of a decking hammer.


----------



## m1911

JR Shepstone said:


> What is the difference between the decking and framing hammers?
> 
> I've never heard of a decking hammer.


checkered face vs. smooth face


----------



## CJ21

I thought the decking hammer had a checkered face?


----------



## Jaws

CJ21 said:


> I thought the decking hammer had a checkered face?


You mean sheathing or decking as in deck boards? I dont use nails on deck boards, but a smooth face is for any finished product, I.e. siding, facia, window and door trim, ect...

I use a waffle head to tack roof sheeting on and for framing, although I am primarily use guns, and am usually the cut man.


----------



## CJ21

Ok so you would get the Dalluge 21 oz framing hammer? I have a Vaughan 20 oz hammer but the handle is to short.


----------



## Jaws

CJ21 said:


> Ok so you would get the Dalluge 21 oz framing hammer? I have a Vaughan 20 oz hammer but the handle is to short.


I have never used a Dalluge or Vaughan. I used a 22 oz Estwing from age 13 to 27, then bought a Tibone. I like the Tibone. As little as I use a hammer (I use guns. Usually just toe nail rafters and tack sheeting and add an occasional spike by hand. As well as concrete forms, of course) I could use anything, but I like the Tibone. 

I still use a 20 oz Estwing for siding and cornice, 16 oz Plumb for trim.

Considering treating myself to a 14 oz Stilleto for trim and siding. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## hillbilly512

Dalluge bulldawg 21 oz is my go to over my vaughan 19 oz and sad to say most days like it over my stiletto but mainly cause the stiletto is a curved handle


----------



## CJ21

When I was doing carpentry work, I was hand driving.


----------



## roofcutter

I still hand drive rafters, joists and headers to king studs but for everthing else you cant beat a hitachi 83 or hitachi coil gun for decking. I have been concidering jumping on the ti hammer bandwagon for a good siding hammer. Got a bunch of wavy cedar to put up next week.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

The 16oz titanium dalluge is a great framing hammer. Not that anyone should need to do so these days, but you can drive 16s or 20s all day long with it if you need to - no need for a 20oz or other steel hammer. I'm at least as efficient with it as I was with my 22oz Estwing, and my hips and wrists feel better at the end of the day.


----------



## Jason Y.

JR Shepstone said:


> What is the difference between the decking and framing hammers?
> 
> I've never heard of a decking hammer.


Decking has a textured face it's not quite smooth.


----------



## JR Shepstone

Jason Y. said:


> Decking has a textured face it's not quite smooth.


Nice. I think I'm going to pick one of these up, once I figure out what I want.


----------



## socalmason

Dalluge hammers have an awesome balance and is the best steel / wooden handle combo still in production the milled faces take FOREVER to flatten out I am the proud owner of a 21 oz framer just excellent their quality is bar none in handles and steel mu 21 oz swings like a 19 oz Vaughan but is 2 ounces heavier I might pick up a 16 oz trim hammer myself for those rare occasions i do delicate work . Their titanium hammers are the best wood handle ti hammers not china made , broken handle every week like the stilettos also all dalluges are made in the USA by vaughan 

PICTURE : my two favorite hammers in the world


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> I thought the decking hammer had a checkered face?


the dalluge decking hammer is very cool because it is smooth but has a sandpaper texture to it so you get the best of both worlds


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't know about decking hammers till I read this. One more thing to add to the tool tab. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy

socalmason said:


> the dalluge decking hammer is very cool because it is smooth but has a sandpaper texture to it so you get the best of both worlds


Dont most peaple put texture on their smooth hammers when they buy them anyway?


----------



## socalmason

chewy said:


> Dont most peaple put texture on their smooth hammers when they buy them anyway?


i personally do but why do that when you can get a far superior sandpaper like texture


----------



## chris klee

I have the 16oz to hammer also. It's awesome, if makes you almost want to hand nail walls together cause it's fun. The balance is great, It swings really easy, and it drives nails pretty well for a ti hammer. The side nail puller is nice for pulling a nail out a little bit to get a good line on it with the claws also. Just be careful pulling sideways, I tried to pull a harder apart once, I stuck the whole head in and checked the handle. It didn't last much longer after that.


----------



## CJ21

Would the decking hammer work for framing as well?


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> Would the decking hammer work for framing as well?


sure if you can swing a hammer right you can use a smooth face


----------



## CJ21

I can swing and hammer. :clap: But why do it say decking hammer?


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> I can swing and hammer. :clap: But why do it say decking hammer?


because dalluge is old school and milled is the most common for framing but as long as you know how to drive nails you could use a smooth face for framing most just used milled because it reduces slipping , if you already have the trim why not get the framer and get the decker later ?


----------



## CJ21

I guess I will get the framer, Is the framer model still light weight? I learn to hand drive a 16 oz smooth face hammer.


----------



## nthan

I bought a vaughan cali framer 23oz and didn't really like the balance.

I looked towards a Dalluge next because they're so highly rated. I bought a 21oz decking hammer and it's probably on par, if not better than my Douglas Framer. The balance is perfect for me, handle is really comfortable, the textured face is a plus - can't say I notice much difference in slipping but compared to my 20oz Estwing (small head), I can really throw more behind the swing, confident that the bigger, textured head hits home.

I kept to steel seeing as I use the hammer for a bit of demo work and bumping a few bricks here and there. I was wary of buying titanium incase it wouldn't hold up against that kind of work.

Larry Haun used the Dalluge decking & framing hammer in his later years, so you know it's worth the money!


----------



## CJ21

I see that Larry Haun did use em, are the Dalluge framing hammer heads the same as the Dalluge trim hammer heads?


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> I see that Larry Haun did use em, are the Dalluge framing hammer heads the same as the Dalluge trim hammer heads?


Larry Haun used dalluge all the time and sometimes harts while his brother joe liked vaughans (24oz and a 23 oz California framer)


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> I see that Larry Haun did use em, are the Dalluge framing hammer heads the same as the Dalluge trim hammer heads?


yeah they are a scaled down smooth face version still California special style so it has awesome balance and feel


----------



## Calidecks

neill said:


> I have the 16 oz titanium framer (the Douglas pattern one). It is a fantastic hammer. I prefer it to my stiletto for framing


I use a smooth face 16oz Dalluge titanium. I like a smooth better because I do a lot of exterior finish work. It's great for nailing Spruce fascia. Yes we have mostly wood fascia here in Cali. It's the way to go when nailing Windsor One.

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ21

You got any pictures of your Dalluge framing and smooth face hammer.


----------



## JR Shepstone

I just bought two...


----------



## CarpenterSFO

nthan said:


> ...
> I kept to steel seeing as I use the hammer for a bit of demo work and bumping a few bricks here and there. I was wary of buying titanium incase it wouldn't hold up against that kind of work...


I keep my old Estwings around for that purpose. Not much waffle on them any more.


----------



## Calidecks

CJ21 said:


> You got any pictures of your Dalluge framing and smooth face hammer.













Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mrs. Calidecks said anyone who takes a picture of their hammer needs to get a life. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary H

Californiadecks said:


> Mrs. Calidecks said anyone who takes a picture of their hammer needs to get a life. Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk











That's funny


----------



## CJ21

I just order the Dalluge 21 oz framer with the 18'' curved handle. :clap:


----------



## socalmason

CJ21 said:


> I just order the Dalluge 21 oz framer with the 18'' curved handle. :clap:


you'll love it inly that sucks is the clear coat but some steel wool or a dremel tool will fix that


----------



## chewy

socalmason said:


> you'll love it inly that sucks is the clear coat but some steel wool or a dremel tool will fix that


Paint stripper and a roll of paper towels will take it off in a matter of minutes.


----------



## m1911

socalmason said:


> you'll love it inly that sucks is the clear coat but some steel wool or a dremel tool will fix that


I hate when moisture gets under the clear coat and you end up with clear coated rust! :blink:


----------



## CJ21

socalmason said:


> you'll love it inly that sucks is the clear coat but some steel wool or a dremel tool will fix that


I think I will. :thumbup:


----------



## soats

i've got a 16 oz trimmer and a 21 oz framer, both are great imo

heads up for anyone looking for a 16 oz (seems like a good deal):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dalluge-Too...99659104?pt=US_Hand_Tools&hash=item3ce2982360


----------



## nthan

I've been using my Dalluge 21 oz Decking Hammer and it's the most balanced hammer I've used thus far!

Albeit a little tricky in tight spots but I've managed to get around those. The guys on my firm have all been brought up with the fact that you can't go wrong with an Estwing and they guffaw at me using my Dalluge. But I can drive nails a lot faster and easier than they can haha.

I've used 'Mjölnir' for a good few months now, I still have some of that annoying clear coat stuff on the head but it seems to be chipping away with more use.

Took a few tips from Larry Haun and wrapping some electrical tape on the shaft near the head of the hammer for added support:


----------



## CJ21

nthan said:


> I've been using my Dalluge 21 oz Decking Hammer and it's the most balanced hammer I've used thus far!
> 
> Albeit a little tricky in tight spots but I've managed to get around those. The guys on my firm have all been brought up with the fact that you can't go wrong with an Estwing and they guffaw at me using my Dalluge. But I can drive nails a lot faster and easier than they can haha.
> 
> I've used 'Mjölnir' for a good few months now, I still have some of that annoying clear coat stuff on the head but it seems to be chipping away with more use.
> 
> Took a few tips from Larry Haun and wrapping some electrical tape on the shaft near the head of the hammer for added support:


I sold the 21 oz Dalluge curved framing hammer and got the 21 oz Dalluge Straight Version it feel more better to my hands, I also got the Dalluge 16 oz trim hammer.


----------



## nthan

CJ21 said:


> I sold the 21 oz Dalluge curved framing hammer and got the 21 oz Dalluge Straight Version it feel more better to my hands, I also got the Dalluge 16 oz trim hammer.


Yeh I stray away from the curved models, the straight handles seem a lot better suited to me. 

This is the best hammer I own by far! I don't know whether i'll ever succumb to splashing out on a tibone, it'll have to be worth it when comparing to the Dalluge for sure.


----------



## Andrew6127

socalmason said:


> sure if you can swing a hammer right you can use a smooth face


Old boss of mine drove 16s with a 16oz trim hammer. Used a cheap one too, sad thing is took him the same amount of swings as the guys using stilettos.

I used a dalluge, estwing, vaugh, husky, and hardcore framing hammers. While my favorite was the vaugh 19oz, damn thing had no nail set. I don't use the Hardcore as much as I should it really is a badass hammer but I don't like to abuse it. 

I keep the husky in my framing bag, cheapest one I have and is an all around good hammer. 

Estwing broke, dalluge i traded, and my vaughn is for demo.


----------

